# My IBS Story



## Dukerulz (Jan 26, 2021)

Im posting here for the first time in hope of finding help in managing my gastric issues. Ill start by saying that I colorectal cancer 24 years ago. At that time my rectum was removed but I was not bagged. He only and radiation ensued. For several years I tried managing IBS-D with psyllium fiber and Imodium. Later on I switched to Citrucel because the psyllium created too much gas. Zelnorm helped a lot with the gas but of course it was taken off the market. In those days I fought urgency and days of 10+ trips per day. When I used too much Imodium I would become constipated and trigger an event that would lead to 20 trips and anal fissures. My bowel habits have changed some over the years with much more abdominal gas collecting leading to much pain and discomfort. I usually have a day where I make 10 restroom trips followed by 2-3 days with no or very few trips. During that time gas builds up greatly. Sometimes it releases without a lot of trouble but usually I take simethicone to assist the release. It usually is as odorless as one can expect considering its release point so people can tolerate being around me. I currently take about 4 doses of Citrucel and a serving of Bran Buds with my breakfast. I take a lot at one time in hopes of creating larger more productive stools. Due to my collection point being removed for cancer my stool has to transmit down the pipe from some distance compared to a normal person. My surgeon suggested that approach and I do believe it to be true. I have tried splitting the Citrucel into day and night, with and without Bran Buds and it hasnt worked as well as the morning dose, however neither approach is satisfactory to me or I wouldnt be sharing all this. Normally Im very bloated when I arise due to not moving and passing trapped gas. The fear and uncertainty of just when things will break makes it problematic to schedule activities because Im always afraid of the disruption. I wont play golf, ride a church bus, or generally be in a situation where I cannot have access to a restroom as many times as it takes. Once my bowels are triggered it usually take 3-6 hours to calm down. I certainly hope nobody has my symptoms but I do hope that someone has some potential remedies for my screwed up digestive system.

Also, I had my gall bladder removed about 13 years ago so that further complicates an already contentious situation.

I have have several endoscopes that showed some inflammation over the years. The Gastroenterologist usually prescribed some antibiotics, probiotics, and probiotics, None of those tests and treatments benefitted me long term.

Thanks for taking time to read this


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry for all your problems.

actually, zelnorm is back on the market now. hopefully you can get a script for it and if it helped you before, then maybe it will help you again. good luck.


----------



## Dukerulz (Jan 26, 2021)

Good to know. I will get some.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

you're welcome. i do hope it helps you.

again, i'm really sorry for all your problems. i wish i had some advice or solutions for you but i'm sorry--i don't. hopefully someone else here can help you . good luck.


----------



## Saina (Jan 18, 2021)

sorry to hear this and that you had to go through so much in your life!

I didn't quiet catch what is your problem, do you want to get rid of diarrhea or bloating?

I'm also new here and am trying new ways to get rid of my symptoms, although I am the opposite and have constipation.

so if your problem is with diarrhea i can give you some tips about what food works for me and you can do the opposite.


----------



## Dukerulz (Jan 26, 2021)

Hi, bloating causes me a lot of grief so I definitely would like to minimize that. My bowel habits are usually a very busy day (7-12 trips) of formed to semi loose stools followed by 2-3 days of no or limited bathroom activity. The bloating is usually worse on the days without rest room trips. Almost every morning I wake up distended which eventually passes through but can be uncomfortable. I don’t whether to say m8 e is C or D because it alternates. Like I said one busy day and 2-3 days without any activity.


----------



## kcarrollfnp (Feb 1, 2021)

Hello, I am new to the group as well. My IBS-D symptoms started in 2013 after finishing 8 months on chemo for an early treatment of myeloma. The treatment crushed the myeloma but left my gut in total disarray with IBS-D. Currently, I take one Welchol (Colestid) 625mg daily and am on my 3rd week (and about my 4th try) of the low Fodmap diet. I recently added Citrucel and am up to 6 tablets a day with no side effects. I've also added Calcium Carbonate 500mg, twice a day a serving of "Calm Belly" yogurt. It is difficult to believe that I can do all this and still have symptoms. My plan is to try to consistently continue what I am currently doing for at least 6 weeks to see if it is beneficial. I usually drop out of most treatments and revert back to taking 4 imodium a day with the welchol, but no symptom control. I've been scoped, poked and x-rayed with a consistent IBS diagnosis. I'd like to learn from other group members if they have suggestions for anything that has worked out better for them.


----------



## Saina (Jan 18, 2021)

Dukerulz said:


> Hi, bloating causes me a lot of grief so I definitely would like to minimize that. My bowel habits are usually a very busy day (7-12 trips) of formed to semi loose stools followed by 2-3 days of no or limited bathroom activity. The bloating is usually worse on the days without rest room trips. Almost every morning I wake up distended which eventually passes through but can be uncomfortable. I don't whether to say m8 e is C or D because it alternates. Like I said one busy day and 2-3 days without any activity.


Hi, sorry that you are going through this, I usually have constipation and not many drugs can help, as laxatives make me a lot of pain, so alternatively i was using a herbal pill named castorex barij, but i believe it can't be found anywhere, it was specific to my country, but maybe you will find. i immigrated so i ran out of those a while ago, so I started experimenting different fruits and vegetables and pear worked for me, for you it might be different but try this, and keep in mind that pear is a high FODMAP, so take only one when you have constipation. about the diarrhea, well i had constipation my whole life, so everyone told me to stay away from bananas, mixture of rice and yogurt, big amounts of cacao, apple juice and so on that i don't remember, but between these rice and yogurt works the best if you are dealing with diarrhea, but try getting the lactose free yogurt as the lactose can make you uncomfortable. my husband has usually diarrhea and he uses dicyclomine and it works 50%. also i searched about the side effects and it seems safe, i use it for my cramps, but it gives me constipation.

but still speak to your doctor before trying any medicine. What i guess is that you have a super sensitive digestive system, so i think you should start a experimental diet like FODMAP, but instead of reading from the internet, make your own journal, i recently made an IBS journal and I write my symptoms everyday along with the meals i take. so later after a few weeks i will figure out what foods trigger me. make it in your cellphone to have it with you all the time. sorry i couldn't help so much, that's all i know by experience, i hope you get better and remember that stress is the number one trigger for most of people with IBS, managing stress is hard, but one way that is working for me is the fact that I realized if there was no other person on earth, i wouldn't be stressed, so it is all in our head thinking that other people are thinking about us, but the truth is they don't and they have their own issues, so start by not stressing yourself, it actually will help with your confidence! good luck and write to me if my notes were helpful!


----------

